# Schools Experience



## beryl1975 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi all,

Is there anyone who had an experience (either good or bad) with Brilliant International School and German School- both in Sharjah? 

I have two children that I would like them to join one of those schools as I couldn't find places in other schools that I know of.

I appreciate any reply , please.

Thanks in advance


----------

